# Mil. Spec. Straps Before Nato G10?



## fsbr1908 (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know what sort of watch strap were used by British forces before the NATO G10 strap became available?

For example Royal Navy divers were issued with Omega Seamasters in the 60's. Would there have been officially issued straps?

And when did the NATO strap first make its appearance?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

fsbr1908 said:


> Anyone know what sort of watch strap were used by British forces before the NATO G10 strap became available?
> 
> For example Royal Navy divers were issued with Omega Seamasters in the 60's. Would there have been officially issued straps?
> 
> And when did the NATO strap first make its appearance?


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=38024&hl=

follow the link dude


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

search "bonklip"


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

fsbr1908 said:


> Anyone know what sort of watch strap were used by British forces before the NATO G10 strap became available?
> 
> For example Royal Navy divers were issued with Omega Seamasters in the 60's. Would there have been officially issued straps?
> 
> And when did the NATO strap first make its appearance?


Blimey, how did you miss my post, it's right underneath yours!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Anyway ... the RAF and the Fleet Air Arm used Bonklips (6B/2763 [17.5 mm in width designated to be used with the Mk. 11], 6B/3224 [19.0mm] and 6B/3033 [20.0 mm in width]) until 1981 (DEF-STAN 66-4[Part 5]/Issue 3,) when these watches were finally phased out and the NATO straps came in. The Bonklip was patented in 1930, began being used in WWII and was finally included in MOD specs in 1949.
> 
> Here you can see my 1942 Mk VIII wristwatch on a Bonklip
> 
> ...


Here`s a couple of my non-military watches on bonklips...

*Utex, 17 Jewels circa 1940s/50s?*










*Berlis, 17 Jewels circa 1940s/50s?*










IMO they are excellent bracelets & amazingly adjustable


----------



## fsbr1908 (Jan 7, 2009)

OK so now I feel a complete idiot - I can only plead stupidity and ignorance, and apologise to you guys.

I didn't read the other post by Marley1966 before I posted because it seemed from the title, which I didn't read properly because I was in a rush - no excuse, I know - to be about a strap for a specific watch, whereas I was interested in the evolution of straps from the one piece leather ones worn in WW1 through to the nylon G10. I should have missed out the bit about the RN Seamaster, which I wasn't interested in, from my post and it would have been clear that I was seeking information about the evolution of straps in general, not a strap for one specific watch.

In defence to the remarks by Potz saying that I "know f.a.", I can only say that I don't claim to know anything about straps after the WW1 era, and my web site (as he correctly quotes) says "straps and bands for vintage fixed wire lug military trench or officers *World War One era* wrist watches" (emphasis added) but when somebody contacted me asking about straps before the G10, I thought it was an interesting topic and I just tried to be helpful by posting it on this forum for him. If he doesn't appreciate that I'm sorry, but there is no need to be rude, and I have apologised for the unintended confusion I have caused.

The reason that I was interested in the topic was that I need a strap for an 1940s Omega 30T2, and a G10 would be wrong era for that. It










I am not keen on the look of the Bonklip, although I now know more about it thanks to this forum and "THE BONKLIP BRACELET IN HIS MAJESTY's SERVICE" by van der Meijden and Koenig, so I might just end up putting it on a leather one like this:










Thanks for your help guys, and sorry again for any upset I have caused.

Regards - David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that 30T2 looks mint!

I'm of the opinion they would have come on a 1 piece either leather or canvas for general issue.


----------



## fsbr1908 (Jan 7, 2009)

pg tips said:


> that 30T2 looks mint!
> 
> I'm of the opinion they would have come on a 1 piece either leather or canvas for general issue.


Thanks for that. It did occur to me that the spacing of the bars from the case on the 30T2 is wide enough to take a one piece leather strap rather than the open ended one I have shown fitted to the other watch. (Some more modern watches have the bars so close to the case that a one piece strap will not pull through.) This would also make sense, because the WD presumably specified the fixed bars for strength, and a one piece strap would be much more secure than an open ended strap. I will get one made up and try it out.

Regards - David


----------



## ussher (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum David. Take it all with a pinch of salt - some people lose all manners when they have a keyboard to hide behind.


----------

